# MMA wannabes get owned by cop



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh man, precision punch by one of Bostons finest... WTG!!
Notice the blond bag didn't want any of that!! :L:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

That brought a tear to my eye, beautiful work BPD!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Also notice it was one of those "useless" detail cops that put a stop to the fight.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Also reminds us all that the world is full of armpits with cameras. I await the BREAKING NEWS on Enquirer TV (Ch. 7) and a full I-Team investigation into police brutality by Ch. 4. Not to be outdone, Ch. 5 will do a full expose on how out of control detail cops really are.

Instead of just ignoring it with a shrug and a, "I'm just glad the cop got in the best and LAST punch to end that foolishness." like SHOULD be done.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey now that's Fight Club if I ever saw it....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

kuddo's to that officer!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

He should have tried to talking to them before deploying his baton. :roll:
I can just hear it now...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> He should have tried to talking to them before deploying his baton. :roll:
> I can just hear it now...


...*I think he communicated quite effectively ,they understood the point he was tying to get across and there was thatpersonal interaction that the liberals are always so happy to see.*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The liberals would want he should buy the guy a cup of coffee and discuss WHY he was so aggressive and let him know, he was OK with that.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Nothing like a good old-fashioned knuckle sandwich to put some reason into a couple boobs....classic!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

That was priceless


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> The liberals would want he should buy the guy a cup of coffee and discuss WHY he was so aggressive and let him know, he was OK with that.


 Nope...the liberals would want US to buy him a cup of coffee, they never spend thier own fuckin money!


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Excellant!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

That officer was chopping down some trees that night. Nice post bro.


----------



## OODA (Jul 18, 2007)

Honestly, who throws a shoe?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

^...Lol, "That really hurt!, I'm gonna have a lump there, you idiot!"


----------



## Ptlm.Shamrock147 (Aug 28, 2005)

Officer of the Year!
And I must say the white cross straps look sharp!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Barbrady said:


> ^...Lol, "That really hurt!, I'm gonna have a lump there, you idiot!"


Hey barbrady. I have a sweatshirt with the same image as your avatar. Got it in Hampton, and it's really funny to see the looks I get when I wear it. :baby21:


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice. Gotta represent us white folks. Damn.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Trying to reason with drunk idiots is like gathering cats. I believe the officer conveyed his point appropriately.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I was just waiting for that "economy sized" chick in the black dress to jump in...


----------

